# Rightie or a leftie?



## Prospector (10 October 2007)

Try this, and see how quickly you can change her direction.

o sorry to the fellas if there was any confusion with the title)

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22556678-23272,00.html?from=mostpop


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

Her right hand has the thumb trailing the hand  so she can only be spinning one way and that is clockwise.That was my second observation.


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Prospector said:


> Try this, and see how quickly you can change her direction.
> 
> o sorry to the fellas if there was any confusion with the title)
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22556678-23272,00.html?from=mostpop




I saw anticlockwise, so a leftie.

It would be interesting to wee the breakdown amongst traders. I've added a poll for a bit of fun.


----------



## Pat (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

Yeah I've come across that one before.. simply amazing how it changes direction. Took me a few goes but it works. Does this mean I use both sides, like i'm undecided?

P.S. Something like 90% hang to the left  or so i'm told.


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

Started clockwise, but - I can make her change pretty much instantly


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

Well this is bizarre, Now she's going clockwise for me and I can't get her going anti.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



wayneL said:


> Well this is bizarre, Now she's going clockwise for me and I can't get her going anti.





Hi Wayne ... What particular body part do you see that is moving one way or the other?Can you tell me if you see the right hand thumb leading or trailing?

please


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Wysiwyg said:


> Hi Wayne ... What particular body part do you see that is moving one way or the other?Can you tell me if you see the right hand thumb leading or trailing?
> 
> please




You can see it both ways, but - you never see the thumb leading; it's an illusion


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

She started clockwise then while I was reading the table I noticed that she was turning anti-clockwise.

go figure


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Wysiwyg said:


> Hi Wayne ... What particular body part do you see that is moving one way or the other?Can you tell me if you see the right hand thumb leading or trailing?
> 
> please



OK a bit more experimenting (I really should be doing something productive )

I can now get her going either way, but I have to look away, visualize which direction before looking and voila!

Depends which way I get her going, thumb trailing when clockwise, leading when anti.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

Right side...shes turning clockwise.

how the hell can she turn 2 ways at once.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Nyden said:


> You can see it both ways, but - you never see the thumb leading; it's an illusion




So anti-clockwise is an illusion and the lefties don`t know it.

What you say contrdicts Wayne who says the right thumb leads and trails.

Try freezing the image and determine where the thumb is on the right hand.This will help see the truth.


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Wysiwyg said:


> So anti-clockwise is an illusion and the lefties don`t know it.
> 
> What you say contrdicts Wayne who says the right thumb leads and trails.
> 
> Try freezing the image and determine where the thumb is on the right hand.This will help see the truth.




You don't understand - it's an optical / cognitive (Ambiguous) illusion

Your perception switches between the 2 possibilities, if Wayne claims to see the image physically change (i.e. the thumb leading)...he's a dirty rotten liar


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Nyden said:


> You don't understand - it's an optical / cognitive (Ambiguous) illusion
> 
> Your perception switches between the 2 possibilities, if Wayne claims to see the image physically change (i.e. the thumb leading)...he's a dirty rotten liar



HEY!!! 

No, I realize it's an illusion, but can see the illusion both ways. The right thumb in one instance becomes the left thumb in the other, as one illusion is the negative image of the other... I think. I'm getting very confused now.


----------



## Whiskers (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

Hell... who cares which way she's turning. : She looks just fine to me


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



wayneL said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> No, I realize it's an illusion, but can see the illusion both ways. The right in one instance becomes the left thumb in the other... I think. I'm getting very confused now.




Yes, I can switch her before she even has the 'illusion' of spinning 90 degrees

But, because it's actually 2D - her 'pinky' is always leading - never her thumb. No matter which way you perceive it


----------



## professor_frink (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

I couldn't get her to stop switching direction


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Nyden said:


> Yes, I can switch her before she even has the 'illusion' of spinning 90 degrees
> 
> But, because it's actually 2D - her 'pinky' is always leading - never her thumb. No matter which way you perceive it



But the thumb is leading on the other hand.


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



wayneL said:


> But the thumb is leading on the other hand.




Well, the same point implies then - with that hand, the thumb is *always* leading, and doesn't change


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Nyden said:


> Well, the same point implies then - with that hand, the thumb is *always* leading, and doesn't change




Yes exactly, so in clockwise illusion the left thumb and right pinky is leading, and in the anticlockwise illusion, which is the negative image of the clockwise illusion, the right thumb and left pinky is leading.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*

O.K.   I have taken frames 8 through 12 to demonstrate the true direction this gorgeous female image is spinning.Her right arm is moving on the screen one way only.


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



professor_frink said:


> I couldn't get her to stop switching direction




You must need a corpus callosotomy then 
Just kidding!


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Wysiwyg said:


> O.K.   I have taken frames 8 through 12 to demonstrate the true direction this gorgeous female image is spinning.Her right arm is moving on the screen one way only.



I am quite prepared to track down the model for this image to find the truth. 

BTW, I see the opposite to you in the stills.


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



wayneL said:


> Yes exactly, so in clockwise illusion the left thumb and right pinky is leading, and in the anticlockwise illusion, which is the negative image of the clockwise illusion, the right thumb and left pinky is leading.




Well, the thing is - you can't really label either hand as left or right; they're dynamic, or rather - lacking a direction! : The more appropriate way would be to label each by their physical feature (i.e. higher hand, lower hand)

Otherwise folks will get confused


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

I see now how easy it is to swap the left arm to the right arm.From image 9 to 10 this change can be made but her elbow is bent up..


----------



## Mousie (10 October 2007)

Well can any folks who saw it the clockwise way enlighten me as to why you say that - it may be nothing short of a mental block but for the life of me I just CAN'T see why it should be clockwise - no, not even the thumbs did it. Anyone?


----------



## stoxclimber (10 October 2007)

I can only see her going clockwise. I tried really hard to see the other way and I couldn't. Makes me wonder if you guys are looking at a different image!


----------



## Nyden (10 October 2007)

Try focusing just on her legs - (dirty pervs )
And switch your eyes from left to right - if that doesn't work; change your focus even, by looking at an ad/article on either side. Once you perceive the alternative you'll automatically focus on it


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Nyden said:


> Well, the thing is - *you can't really label either hand as left or right; they're dynamic, or rather - lacking a direction!* : The more appropriate way would be to label each by their physical feature (i.e. higher hand, lower hand)
> 
> Otherwise folks will get confused



Of course you are right, but we are describing our brains interpretation of this image, not what it actually is. For the purpose of describing that, right and left are useful, if confusing.


----------



## nizar (10 October 2007)

Clockwise for me.


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

Yes she is definitely naked...  Those are not real boobs, they're lies  that makes me right brained and bored at the moment


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

nizar said:


> Clockwise for me.




Spinning anti clockwise doesn't make sense because you fall (in this case spin) into the direction that doesn't have support... As you'd know your feet prevent you from falling forward more than backward and the right leg is up so she theoretically should be spinning clockwise... That's my left brain interpretaion... But being in the Arts I am predominately Right Brained...


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2007)

insider said:


> But being in the Arts I am predominately Right Brained...



But are you right brained because you are in the arts or in the arts because you're right brained? :


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> But are you right brained because you are in the arts or in the arts because you're right brained? :




Don't get smart 'Leftie :'


----------



## BradK (10 October 2007)

No matter how hard I look I can only see her anti-clockwise. 

Can one of you geniuses superimpose a pole in the middle?  And then email it to Kevin Rudd... might jog his p!ssed memory

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Pat (10 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



professor_frink said:


> I couldn't get her to stop switching direction



Yeah it gets like that. I reckon it's a little like those 3D picture things that take a bit of concentration to get.

"It's a scooner!" (Mall Rats) LOL!

And I think the pole should have a "both" voting button.


----------



## Mousie (10 October 2007)

Nyden said:


> Try focusing just on her legs - (dirty pervs )
> And switch your eyes from left to right - if that doesn't work; change your focus even, by looking at an ad/article on either side. Once you perceive the alternative you'll automatically focus on it




Focus on her legs? That only reminds me of my missus 

Seriously, saw the logic of your suggestions, tried all that, but still can't get it. Darn I envy those who're able to see it both ways really


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

Have you tried spinning yourself Mousie... Maybe that will help... You'll find either direction is possible but clockwise is most likely


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2007)

gotta be clockwise - perspective - the foot passes lower at the front 

like , once you define the left photo as "front". then you must conclude "clockwise" surely (?)


----------



## Julia (10 October 2007)

I've had three goes at trying to make her go clockwise.  Totally failed.
She is absolutely going anti-clockwise for me.  Unlike you fevered males, I focused on her ponytail - it always swings to the left!.

Great fun, Prospector.


----------



## SteveM (10 October 2007)

At a quick glance it is always clockwise, but with time I get anticlockwise as well.
Looking at the definitions though, there is no way I am predominantly right brained - I can't even imagine an imagination


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2007)

> Yeah it gets like that. I reckon it's a little like those 3D picture things that take a bit of concentration to get




Ahhh
lol - you're right Pat 

they conveniently omit the shadow from her foot as it passes at the "back" 
(based on my previous post) 
so yes
 it's exactly like one of those optical illusions


----------



## marklar (10 October 2007)

Anti-clockwise most of the time, but with a few seconds of looking away I can achieve clockwise rotation.  Helps to focus on her feet to determine which direction.

m.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ahhh
> lol - you're right Pat
> 
> they conveniently omit the shadow from her foot as it passes at the "back"
> ...




If the `created` motion is observed via individual frame then the motion can be seen as anatomically impossible.Well done Watson.


----------



## insider (10 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ahhh
> lol - you're right Pat
> 
> they conveniently omit the shadow from her foot as it passes at the "back"
> ...




Sorry how is the solar and temp activity one an illusion... it just seems as though we are fried


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

insider said:


> 1. Sorry how is the solar and temp activity one an illusion...
> 2. it just seems as though we are fried



1. smoke and mirrors m8, (that graph back there was/is the more honest graph from the critical reply to the "Great Global Warming Swindle" - showing the divergence that was omitted in GGWS - didn't suit their argument  ).  
2. yep , but not for want of frying.  

PS here's the real attempted "illusion" - that there is "perfect" correlation between those two effects    I call it the "divergence ignored" graph


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ahhh
> lol - you're right Pat
> 
> they conveniently omit the shadow from her foot as it passes at the "back"
> ...




Notice the die second from the bottom (*** &**) on the front right corner is `positioned` to the left so the alignment is made.The back row middle die (****** & **) has been raised to make the alignment.The fabrication is real but the physical reality is not.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

just goes to prove 
you have a triangular brain

btw, wys
is it true that if you're left brained, then it must follow yes...?
that means that you're not right in the head?


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> just goes to prove
> you have a triangular brain
> 
> btw, wys
> ...




You need not perform a rite to write what you feel is right.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

wys, is this lady's leg going clockwise or anticlockwise ? 

PS I'm told 10 drunks cracked their skulls when they dove in to join her


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> wys, is this lady's leg going clockwise or anticlockwise ?
> 
> PS I'm told 10 drunks cracked their skulls when they dove in to join her




She is a bush pig so I care not about her milk bottle legs, fake smile, fake breasts  and hydrogen peroxide hair colour.


----------



## megla (11 October 2007)

i get her going one way, then read the list she starts going the other way, then read the other side and she spins back. I thought it was a trick type GIF that spun so many times in a certain direction, so I counted and waited and counted and waited and ... you know..

Got to about 60 rotations and gave up, then she spun the other way ! 

I need a both button!


----------



## Prospector (11 October 2007)

OK, I can see you have been having a little fun with her.

When I look at her, she goes anti-clockwise for maybe two turns, then she spins clockwise for a couple, then back to anticlockwise.  So I cant get her to fix in one direction for more than a couple of seconds.

My partner always says I am indecisive, but I am not so sure

Thankyou Wayne for the Poll - we could have a secondary one which asks how quickly you can make her change from anti to clockwise!:


----------



## dj_420 (11 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



Pat said:


> Yeah it gets like that. I reckon it's a little like those 3D picture things that take a bit of concentration to get.
> 
> "It's a scooner!" (Mall Rats) LOL!
> 
> And I think the pole should have a "both" voting button.




A sailboat is a schooner you dumbass!!!


----------



## dj_420 (11 October 2007)

I could only see boobs


----------



## Mousie (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> wys, is this lady's leg going clockwise or anticlockwise ?
> 
> PS I'm told 10 drunks cracked their skulls when they dove in to join her




I'm not wys but that sure is some convincing painting ingenuity if 10 drunks took the bait LOL


----------



## Mousie (11 October 2007)

insider said:


> Have you tried spinning yourself Mousie... Maybe that will help... You'll find either direction is possible but clockwise is most likely




OK, I didn't try spinning myself (better at scampering, I'm a mouse after all  but I _swear_ it went clockwise a good few minutes after I 1st looked at it. Gee this is spookier than I thought!

Talk about indecisiveness, I looked at it again and it's now anti-clockwise! Heck just when did she change directions? The key here is to catch the moment she changes directions - then we'll know for sure this game's rigged!

On an entirely different note: I find it curious why there's nothing on that page that explains why if you saw the image as anti-clockwise you're left-brained and clockwise as right-brained respectively? I don't see the logic (talk about being left-brained); it's far too simplistic IMO. Anyone?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (11 October 2007)

*Re: Rightie or a leftie*



dj_420 said:


> A sailboat is a schooner you dumbass!!!



 No A schooner is about 425ml  Im havin one this arvo


----------



## Rafa (11 October 2007)

its incredible, the clear majority of us seem to be more artistic.... Does that mean there are more fundies than techines on this forum!!! Or is it the other way around??? 

For the life of me, I couldn't get her to turn anti-clockwise... maybe i as distracted by some of her other features


----------



## Dukey (11 October 2007)

I get clockwise - but can change her to anti by focusing on the right (extended) leg and pushing myself to see the 'front pass of the leg' as the 'back pass'.   
But my brain always reverts to clockwise as soon as I lose concentration...

Also - I always had the impression that 'right brained' was the logical side and Left was the artistic/feely side - but this article suggests the opposite????

- guess i was wrong??????????

(There's a first time for everything )

PS - I reckon I'm logical thinker, my partner is 'feeling'.  - test suggests opposite for both of us.


----------



## Dukey (11 October 2007)

This is interesting too.... apparently our Left and right 'faces' show different characters.
Which Nixon would you trust???  (full article here)


----------



## megla (11 October 2007)

Ok, after studying her for longer than necessary I have two clear conclusions:

1) Shes not wearing any underwear,  but more importantly -

2) For those who can see a change, it occurs when her foot reaches to edge of the frame!

Wow that was hard work!


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2007)

Here are four photos in sequence.  

If she's rotating clockwise, these are 
3 oclock
6 oclock (facing front)
9 oclock
12 oclock (facing back)

If she's rotating anti-clockwise, these are 
3 oclock
12 oclock (facing back)
9 oclock
6 oclock (facing front)

Line through the approx line of her navel ( which is her CG centre of gravity) indicates she's jumping up and down.  This is also obvious when you see the gap between her "stationary" foot and it's shadow.

The point on the floor half way between her stationary foot and it's shadow stays reasonably constant.  This makes sense, i.e. she's spinning on one spot.  I've added a horizontal line joing all such points.

In the second photo, her foot is just slightly ahead of this line ( because the midpoint of the line joing her moving foot and its shadow is to the front).

But in the fourth photo, you'd expect to see a shadow under her foot around about where that "X" is.  Because this is missing, then imo, there is some confusion, and a bit of trickery going on.    Hence the ambiguity to the subconscious.  

But I still much prefer clockwise, i.e.  with the foot passing lower at the front 

but with the added comment that there should be a shadow at "X".  (imo)


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2007)

here's another way to say it

When you look at the locuses / loci of 

a) the moving foot, and
b) its shadow

and add in the normal conception of perspective, i.e. below the horizon line you should look down on the plane right (?)

you find you look down on the plane of the loci of the moving foot - ONLY if this she is rotating clockwise

but you find you look down on the plane of the loci of the SHADOW of her moving foot - ONLY if this she is rotating anti-clockwise 

The blue arrow is clockwise ( based on the foot)
The red arrow is counterclockwise (based on the shadow) 



> locus  - Mathematics. the set of all points, lines, or surfaces that satisfy a given requirement


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 October 2007)

Count every " F " in the following text:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI

FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH

THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS...

How many are there


----------



## Prospector (26 October 2007)

6


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 October 2007)

Prospector said:


> 6






> The brain cannot process "OF".
> 
> Incredible or what? Go back and look again!!
> 
> Anyone who counts all 6 "F's" on the first go is a genius.



Apparently your a genius But you already new that right :


----------



## numbercruncher (28 January 2008)

*Are you Right Brained or Left Brained?*

The Right Brain vs Left Brain test ... do you see the the dancer turning clockwise or anti-clockwise? Please see link

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,22535838-5012895,00.html




> If clockwise, then you use more of the right side of the brain and vice versa.
> 
> Most of us would see the dancer turning anti-clockwise though you can try to focus and change the direction; see if you can do it.
> 
> ...




Im a Righty ....

More here

http://au.todaytonight.yahoo.com/article/124923/health/left-brain-versus-right-brain


----------



## sam76 (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*

REPOST!!!  

this has been done before on here 

(and from I remember it became quite philisophical as well)


----------



## numbercruncher (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*

Oh sorry


----------



## sam76 (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8458&highlight=brain


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*

.... If you look carefully nc, it's just an optical illusion
based on perspective, (and looking down on the plane below the eye level horizon,
the shadow is travelling one way, whilst the foot is travelling the other


----------



## numbercruncher (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*

I understand some people can get her to change direction, I cant do it


----------



## Nyden (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*



numbercruncher said:


> I understand some people can get her to change direction, I cant do it




Yep I can, instantaneously! Aren't I special :

Yes, another thread was made a while ago, still a very intriguing little illusion.


----------



## mayk (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained?*

I can get her to change direction but I thounk that it is a trick of the video!!


----------



## Nyden (28 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained?*



mayk said:


> I can get her to change direction but I thounk that it is a trick of the video!!




No, you're just changing your point of perspective :


----------



## grace (28 January 2008)

The whole family just tried.  Husband clockwise only.  Myself clockwise, then I can get her to dance from side to side.  This takes some concentration.  My elder children - 1 x anti-clockwise, 1 x clockwise and can also get her to dance from side to side.  I think kids are better at it!


----------



## numbercruncher (28 January 2008)

Been doing some more reading, its really quite interesting.



> Recall
> Left brains can go to a party, meet 12 new people, and remember their names the next day. The right brained person will not remember the names but will remember what they were wearing, the couch they were sitting on, the room they were in, how their hair was done, and possibly what they were talking about. Everything but the name.




http://educationalissues.suite101.com/article.cfm/left_brains_and_right_brains

Wow im so Right brained I do exactly as this article says, I forget names at the drop of a hat but remember the most obscure and intimate details about other things, ie/ If i bumped into someone that I hadnt seen for a decade id remember their favorite drink , color etc or other details of their past but seldom their name.

Be nice to have a Ambidextorous Brain and just remember every freakin thing lol.


----------



## sam76 (29 January 2008)

Here's another one!!

Look at the chart on the right and say the COLOUR, not the word.

Your right brain will try to say the colour while your left brain will read the word! Can you do it in less than a minute? 

What type of brain do you have? 

If you can complete this test easily then the right side of your brain is dominant. 

If you find it hard your a left brainer


----------



## Julia (29 January 2008)

I can say the colours in 20 seconds but can say the words in less than that.
What does that tell me?


----------



## moXJO (29 January 2008)

*Re: Are you Right Brained or Left Brained ?*



numbercruncher said:


> I understand some people can get her to change direction, I cant do it




Look as far left with your eyes without turning your head.Works for me if I try to go crosseyed as well


----------



## sam76 (19 March 2008)

here's another one.

http://www.dothetest.co.uk/


----------



## Tysonboss1 (19 March 2008)

sam76 said:


> here's another one.
> 
> http://www.dothetest.co.uk/




funny,.... lmoa


----------



## Tysonboss1 (19 March 2008)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Apparently your a genius But you already new that right :




Oh my god,...

I counted tha three times and missed all of the "of"


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 March 2008)

It must be one of those pixel arrangements. Does nature play tricks with images?



*If you look at the below images from your seat in front of the computer, Mr. Angry is on the left, and Ms.Calm is on the right. 

Get up from your seat, and move back 12 feet, and PRESTO!! they switch places!! 

It is said this illusion was created by Phillippe G.Schyns and Aude Oliva of the University of Glasgow . 

Does this prove that we sometimes may not be seeing what's actually there?*


----------



## Tysonboss1 (20 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> It must be one of those pixel arrangements. Does nature play tricks with images?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




going cross eyed also swaps the above picture.


----------

